# doppelte einträge in db löschen



## starter/or_not (30. Dezember 2001)

hallo,
wie kann ich doppelte einträge in einer tabelle löschen. gibt es dafür eine einfachere methode als alle datensätze mit GROUP BY auszulesen und in eine neue tabelle zu schreiben? vielleicht eine mysql anweisung?

danke


----------



## bad taste (30. Dezember 2001)

also einen befehl kenni ch da net, aber besser als auslesen und in nde neue table schreiben wäre: due liest alles aus, ordered by der spalte, in der gleiche sachen vorkommen.....dann müssten ja die gleichen einträge hintereinander stehen....dann musst du die einträge nur mit dem folgenden vergleichen und den dann loeschen mit dem delete befehl......

das war sicher nicht das, was du wissen wolltest, aber für die zukunft kann ich dir den tip gebn, in deine tabellen in bestimmten spalten das attribut unique einzuzufügen.,......das bewirkt, dass ein eintrag in der jeweiligen zeile nur ein mal auftreten kann....wird er doch gemacht, wird glaube ich nichts eingetragen und eine fehgler meldung eird ausgegeben.....müsstest du mal test

hoffe das hat geholfen......


----------

